# NEW EPISODE: LA Creatives by Orchestral Tools—Yoav Goren on scoring for trailers



## OrchestralTools (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Next Friday we’ll be releasing the first episode of our new LA Creatives series.




In this series, we speak to Los Angeles composers about their careers, music and technology. They share a wealth of insight and some useful tips along the way.

Starting *Friday, April 24*, we’ll be releasing an interview every 2 weeks on our YouTube channel–make sure you subscribe to be the first to watch them: https://bit.ly/2RqSgZk 

Best,

OT


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 17, 2020)

🔥


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 21, 2020)

3 more days until this drops, can't wait!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 21, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> 🔥


Ehm.... burn???

you just joined them......


----------



## karelpsota (Apr 21, 2020)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Ehm.... burn???
> 
> you just joined them......



As a fine connoisseur of the emoji intricacies (and Maxime)

"Fire" seems to be employed as in hot, hype and possibly sexy


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 21, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> As a fine connoisseur of the emoji intricacies (and Maxime)
> 
> "Fire" seems to be employed as in hot, hype and possibly sexy


Ach so so so...... didn’t know that. Thanks.


wait, ...... that means I can use it as my avatar actually


----------



## OrchestralTools (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey everyone,

The first episode of our new LA Creatives series has landed. 

Catch Charlie Clouser (the Saw franchise, Resident Evil: Extinction, Nine Inch Nails), and Karél Psota (Shazam, MIB International, Avengers Infinity War trailers), as they discuss all things sampling and sound design.



We were fortunate enough to spend some time with some LA composers back in January, and decided to ask them a few questions about their careers, music and technology. A fun watch whilst we’re all stuck indoors. We hope you enjoy them!

We’ll be releasing the next episode in the series in 2 weeks on our YouTube channel. You can catch them here: https://bit.ly/2RqSgZk 

Best,

OT


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you to @charlieclouser and @karelpsota for sharing their knowledge. This is like a masterclass in sampling and sound design. It's cool that they're both on this forum too!


----------



## karelpsota (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh man, I was a bit nervous haha!

Charlie is a monument of music history and the nicest person.
Between NIN, SAW (and his posts on VI). It was humbling to chat with him!

Hopefully, we didn't get too technical


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 24, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> Oh man, I was a bit nervous haha!
> 
> Charlie is a monument of music history and the nicest person.
> Between NIN, SAW (and his posts on VI). It was humbling to chat with him!
> ...


I personally love some shop talk


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 24, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> I personally love some shop talk


Bought your sound design class btw. Super fun!


----------



## bobulusbillman (Apr 24, 2020)

Is it just me or does Charlie sound so much like Robert Downey Jr/Iron Man in the rhythm and cadences of his speech? Love it.


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 8, 2020)

Hey everyone,

The second episode of our LA Creatives series has landed. 

The roundtable delves into a range of different topics including sample libraries, AI, MIDI 2, and the future of composition. 



Catch Jeff Rona (Devil May Cry 5, God of War 3, Sharkwater, Traffic), Cody Matthew Johnson (Devil May Cry 5, Resident Evil 2), Anne-Kathrin Dern (Leap!, Help I Shrunk My Parents, Sprite Sisters), Brandon Campbell (The Letter for the King, Amazing Stories, Slender Man), and Hendrik Schwarzer (Orchestral Tools, Founder and CEO) as they discuss the future of composition.

Next episode is coming May 22: https://bit.ly/3fnymJb

Best,

OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 22, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We just released the third episode of our LA Creative series. Back in January, we sat down with our friend Brandon Campbell and asked him about working at Hans Zimmer’s Remote Control Productions, his experience assisting award-winning composer Ramin Djawadi, and scoring for film, TV, and video games.



We hope you’re enjoying the series so far and gaining some interesting insight along the way.
Don’t forget: The next episode is https://vi-control.net/community/x-apple-data-detectors%3A//1 (coming Friday, June)19: https://bit.ly/3fnymJb

Best,

OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Episode 4 of our LA Creatives series has arrived. In this episode, Christopher Young (_Hellraiser, Drag Me to Hell, Spider-Man 3_), Daniel Kresco (_Joker, Sicario, Arrival_), Cris Velasco (_Resident Evil 7: Biohazard, Assassin's Creed Unity - Dead Kings, Bloodborne_), and Michael Tavera (_Star Wars: Resistance, Guardians of the Galaxy animated series, Lilo & Stitch: The Series_) discuss their careers, composing for film and video games, and the role of sample libraries in their compositions today.




We hope you're enjoying the series so far.
We'll be releasing the next one on July 3: https://bit.ly/3fnymJb

Best,

OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 3, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Episode 5 of our LA Creatives series is here.

Back in January, our very-own @Maxime Luft (_Organic Samples_) sat down with composer Danny Cocke (_Rainbow Six Siege (video game), Star Wars Episode IX: The Rise of Skywalker (trailer), Alien: Harvest_), to discuss composing score and trailer music, but also Danny's favorite go-to plugins, and how getting diagnosed with cancer, not only changed the trajectory of his life but his career in music, too.



We hope you're enjoying the series so far and picking up some useful tips and great insights along the way.
We'll be releasing the next episode July 17, keep your eyes peeled!

Best,

OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We just released the seventh episode of our LA Creatives series. In this episode, Yoav Goren discusses key elements of trailer music, where he finds inspiration, and how he continues to stay motivated.



We hope you’re enjoying the series so far and gaining some interesting insight along the way. We’ll be releasing episode 8 in the coming weeks.

Best,

OT


----------

